# Baum & Mercier Tronosonic Hummer



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got this one back after its Brighton Beach Vacation - Silver Hawk always shows his guests a good time:




























I think this is my first hummer and I couldn't be more pleased with it. The original signed band looks great, the dial is very clean, and the watch is now keeping excellent time.

If you took a picture of the movement, Paul, please post it. Any idea on the year of this one?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My favorite ESA based brand...always something elegant and classic about the B&M hummers.....

It is rumoured that B&M were the first to launch their models...beating Omega to the punch...

Would suggest age at between 70 - 74.

K


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agree with Keith on these watches...they do have a certain class about them. I think its down to the uncluttered dial design and the fine printing for scale markers.



martinus_scriblerus said:


> I think this is my first hummer


No, no.....you have too many watches :lol: how about #23?



martinus_scriblerus said:


> If you took a picture of the movement, Paul, please post it.


Sorry Dave, I didn't...but a picture of my BM 19162 (ESA 9162) below. Yours is the same apart from being a day/date version: BM 19164 (ESA 9164):


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love all the names these watches got 'TRONOSONIC' sounds so cool


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I love all the names these watches got 'TRONOSONIC' sounds so cool


It sure does:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh Tron guy.... 

A legend.....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice MS always says quality when it,s got B&M on the dial I would be pleased to own that one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice MS always says quality when it,s got B&M on the dial I would be pleased to own that one.


Ken: swap you for a Midland!!!


----------

